# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  sos sos φαρμακα!

## Μερμηγκας

Εθεσα το ερωτημα μου σε προηγουμενο θεμα αλλα μαλλον με λαθος τροπο...μετα απο διαφορα γεγονοτα κατεληξα με διαταραχη πανικου κ ηπια αγοροφοβικα συμπτωματα..βεβαια δεν βγαινω καθολου εδω κ 1 βδομαδα.η γιατρος μου μου ειπε να παρω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα zolotrin (ιδια με zoloft)...προσπαθουσα να το ξεπερασω μονη αλλα δε γινεται.ρωταω λοιπον..τα ξερει κανεις αυτα τα φαρμακα;εχουν σοβαρες παρενεργεις;ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ υπερβολικα να τα παρω.εχω διαβασει για τα ζολοφτ γτ για το ζολοτριν δε βρηκα τπτ και ηταν πολυ τραγικα αυτα που ελεγαν.φοβαμαι πως μονο απ τη σκεψη μου θα με πιασουν ολες οι παρενεργειες.τι να κανω;να τα παρω;επισης φοβαμαι μην αρχισω τα πειραματα.δλδ παρε αυτο κοψε εκεινο δοκιμασε το αλλο.δε παιζει.....

----------


## stefamw

Εμενα μου ειχε γραψει ο ιατρος το Zoloft..δεν το πηρα γιατι αγχωνομουν για τις ναυτιες και τα γαστρεντερικα προβληματα (διαρροια ας πουμε) που εχει για παρενεργειες και για την αποτελεσματικοτητα του στην κοινωνικη φοβια αλλα και στην καταθλιψη. Διαβασα οτι σε καποιους πετυχε αποτελεσματικα, ενω σε καποιους δεν εκανε τιποτα. Η δραση των SSRΙ διαφερει πολυ απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο.

----------


## Macgyver

Μερμηγκα , το zolotrin δεν το ξερω ( τον ορο πρωτη φορα τον ακουω ) . Το ζολοφτ , τωρα το δοκιμαζω , αλλα για διαταραχες πανικου και αγχος , βρισκω πιο αποτελεσματικο το seroxat , εχω φιλο πολυ καλο γενικο παθολογο , πολυ διαβασμενο και εμπειρο , και συμφωνει για το seroxat , μονο που σου κανει μια καποια εξαρτηση , αλλα ολα τα αντικαταθλ. κανουν καπποια εξαρτηση , πλην του λαντοζ . Το ζολοφτ , σεμενα τουλαχιστον , δεν εχει παρενεργειες , πλην της σεξουαλικων προβληματων , που εχουν σχεδον ολα τα συγχρονα αντκθλκα . 
Αμα μπλεξεις με αντκτθλκα , μαλλον θαρχισεις και τα πειραματα , δυστυχως , εκτος αν εισαι τυχερος , και πετυχεις με την πρωτη το σωστο , υπαρχουν καμμια ντουζινα .
Ειμαι εν κατακλειδι της αποψης , να παιρνεις τετοια φαρμακα , μονο αν ειναι απολυτως απαραιτητα . Εχουν παρενεργειες μακροπροθεσμες , που λιγοι τις γνωριζουν ( μονο οσοι παιρνουν χρονια , και εχουν και ειλικρινη ψυχιατρο ) .

----------


## 66psy

εγω για ενα μηνα της εξεταστικης ειχα δοκιμασει με συμβουλη του γιατρου μου τα ιντεραλ (εμποδιζουν την ταχυκαρδια και χαλαρωνουν) και επειδη αγχωνομουν γιατι και γω ειχα διαβασει τα αρνητικα στο φυλλο των οδηγιων αντι να ηρεμησω τσιτωθηκα!
μετα πηρα τον γιατρο μου τηλ να του πω οτι αγχωνομαι που πηρα αυτο το χαπι και μου λεει "ωχ διαβασες το φυλλο οδηγιων καμια 10ρια φορες-? και του λεω ασφαλως και ναι..
εμ μου λεει γι αυτο αγχωθηκες..
να μην τα πολυλογω αφου μιλησαμε κανα 5 λεπτο στο τηλεφωνο και με καθυσηχασε μετα αρχιζα να το βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου και μεσα σε μια ωρα θυμαμαι ειχα πεσει σε νιρβανα.. χααχαχαχ.. επειδη ηταν νεο χαπι ο οργανισμος μου δεν το ηξερε σαφως και με επιασε για τα καλα! 
ωραια μερα εκεινη :P

----------


## Μερμηγκας

εγω της εξηγησα της γιατρου μου οτι ετσι και κανω την αρχη αμα δεν μου ταιριαζει τελος,δε θα γινω πειραματοζωο..μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε,σφως,αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θελω να τα παρω καθολου..αυτη επιμενει πλεον.στην αρχη μου ειπε αν εγω θελησω.σημερα μου ειπε οτι τελος πρεπει να τα παρω....και μονο που πιανω το κουτι στα χερια μου πανικοβαλομαι..που να τα παρω κι ολας....

----------


## Macgyver

Ολοι οσοι παμε σε ψυχιατρους , πειραματοζωα ειμαστε . Αλλοι το συνειδητοποιουν , αλλοι οχι . 

Γνωριζει κανεις τις μακροπροθεσμες συνεπειες των φαρμακων στον εγκεφαλο ? οχι βεβαια . Και εγκυμονει κινδυνους το να ' παιζεις ' με ενα τοσο πολυπλοκο οργανο , που δεν ξερεις ακριβως πως λειτουργει .

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Ρε παιδια δεν υπαρχει καποιος με ιδια εμπειρια;η που να χει παρει αυτα τα φαρμακα να μ δωσει τα φωτα του;προφανως δεν λειτουργουν σ ολους το ιδιο.αλλα θελω να μου πει καποιος την εμπειρια απο κρισεις-αγοραφοβια κ αν πηρε κτ που να βοηθησε.ή λογους να παρω η λογους να μη παρω...απλα σαν αποψεις..γιατι με το θεμα φαρμακων ειμαι ασχετη και ναι μαλλον εχω ταμπού

----------


## kerasi

Καλημερα. Κοιτα εγω βλεπω απ το πρωτο θεμα σου οτι ολα αυτα που νιωθεις σχετιζονται με την προσαρμογη στη σχολη που περασες που ειναι σε αλλη πολη. Ειναι ενα πολυ συχνο φαινομενο και δεν εννοω την προσαρμογη μονο στα μαθηματα αλλα τη γενικοτερη αλλαγη στον τροπο ζωης. Για πολλα παιδια που περνανε σε διαφορετικο μερος απ αυτο που μεγαλωσανε ειναι θεμα γιατι απο ενα προστατευμενο περιβαλλον οπου τα χεις ολα ετοιμα, καλεισαι να αναλαβεις τα παντα. Δε θεωρω τυχαιο οτι μολις γυρνουσες στην πολη σου ηρεμουσες. 
Τα φαρμακα τωρα υποτιθεται στα δινει για να μπορεσεις να παρεις λιγο τα πανω σου και να μη σκεφτεσαι το βουνο, μεχρι να μπορεσεις μονη σου να ανασυνταχτεις. Αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει ταυτοχρονα να κανεις προσπαθειες να το ξεπερασεις ανεξαρτητα απ τα φαρμακα και με την εννοια να το διαχειριστεις, να αναγνωρισεις τα προβληματα και να αναλαβεις καποιες δρασεις. Το οτι δε θελεις να βγαινεις το θεωρω αποτελεσμα και οχι αιτια. Μηπως εισαι γενικα τελειομανης και αγχωδης? Παιζει ρολο κι αυτο.

----------


## nick_electro

βρήκες και εσύ που να ρωτήσεις, εδώ οι πιο πολλοί είναι άσχετοι περί φαρμακολογίας, πιο πολύ θα σε μπερδέψουν και θα σε αγχώσουν παρα the σε βοηθήσουν.
ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.
τέλος πάντως άμα θες μπορώ να σου στειλω κάποια link σε μηνημα 
να διαβάσεις κάποια σωστά πράγματα να έχεις μια ιδέα
περίπου τι παίζει γιατί βαριέμαι να γράφω.
πάντως αυτά που παίρνεις είναι από τα πιο διαδεδομένα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ μεις που να ξερουμε απο φαρμακολογια τα χαρτια θα ριξουμε

----------


## Μερμηγκας

@kerasi εχω επιστρεψει μονιμα στην πολη μου γιατι νομιζα θα μαι καλυτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι.τελειομανης επισης δεν ειμαι,το αντιθετο θα ελεγα.αγχωδης επισης δεν ημουν ποτε.το πιο ηρεμο ατομο.ο κοσμος να καιγοτα ελεγα ενταξει τι να κανουμε καποια στιγμη θα παψει να καιγεται.ειχα παθει κατι κρισεις που ξεπερασα μονη αλλα οταν επεστρεψαν δεν τα καταφερα κ απογοητευτικα.επισης εχω εντονη αυθυποβολη κ ειχα επιρρεαστει απο διαφορα που διαβασα...nick αμα σ ειναι ευκολο στειλε μου,ευχαριστω.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν μπορει να σου στειλει πμ . , διοτι πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις 50 ποστ .

----------


## nick_electro

όντως πρέπει να συμπλήρωσης 50 post για να σου στυλο μήνυμα και εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρω άμα επιτρέπεται μήνυμα από άλλο site. αγγλικά ξέρεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πρακτικα παντως αν καπιος ειναι για να μηλισεις μαζι του αργα η γρηγορα αυτο θα γινει σημερα αυριο η οπια μερα να ναι μονο αυτοι που δεν επικοινωνουν καθολου μεταξυ τους δε θα μιλησουν τελικα.
αρα δε χρειαζονται βιασυνες..

----------


## Μερμηγκας

ναι νικ ξερω αρκετα καλα

----------


## nick_electro

http://www.nhs.uk/Medicine-Guides/Pa...ine=sertraline

εδώ μπορείς να βρείς κάποιες πολύ καλές πληροφορίες για το 
φάρμακο που παίρνεις, η δραστική ουσία του zoloft λέγεται
sertraline.
είναι ίδιο με αυτό που παίρνεις εσύ.
διάβασε το άρθρο και μην αγχώνεσαι είναι ένα 
από τα πιο διαδεδομένα αντικαταθλιπτικά
και πολύ καλά στην δουλειά του.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

νικ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ,θα τσεκαρω..δεν τα παιρνω ακομα..τα εχω κρυψει στο ντουλαπι :p

----------


## 66psy

αυτα τα χαπια μεργμηγκα που σου εγραψε θελουν χρονο για να εχουν αποτελεσματα ή ειναι αμεσα?

----------


## panos21

Μέρμηγκα παίρνω 150mg zoloft εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου, για κατάθλιψη και άγχος. Άψογα αποτελέσματα απο τις πρώτες μέρες, αλλά όπως όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχουν τις παρενέργειες τους.
Τις πρώτες μέρες είχα διάροιες (ακόμα έχω αλλά οχι τόσο συχνά), ιδρωμένες παλάμες και σώμα όταν κοιμάμαι, κρίσεις έντονου άγχους, μυδρίαση και τώρα τελευταία λίγο ανορεξία.. οι περισσότερες παρενέργειες εξασθενούν τις πρώτες 1-3 βδομάδες αλλα ο κάθε οργανισμός ειναι διαφορετικός οπότε όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά.

----------


## MARO_86

> Μέρμηγκα παίρνω 150mg zoloft εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου, για κατάθλιψη και άγχος. Άψογα αποτελέσματα απο τις πρώτες μέρες, αλλά όπως όλα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχουν τις παρενέργειες τους.
> Τις πρώτες μέρες είχα διάροιες (ακόμα έχω αλλά οχι τόσο συχνά), ιδρωμένες παλάμες και σώμα όταν κοιμάμαι, κρίσεις έντονου άγχους, μυδρίαση και τώρα τελευταία λίγο ανορεξία.. οι περισσότερες παρενέργειες εξασθενούν τις πρώτες 1-3 βδομάδες αλλα ο κάθε οργανισμός ειναι διαφορετικός οπότε όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά.


Παιδιά εγώ παίρνω ζολοφτ 3 μήνες.έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ η διάθεση μου αλλά συνεχίζουν οι κρίσεις άγχους...η ψυχιατρος δε θέλει να πολυπαιρνω αγχολυτικά και έτσι τα αποφεύγω.

----------


## panos21

Μετά απο τόσο καιρό;;; Πόσες φορές το παθαίνεις την μέρα; Εγω στην αρχή 1 με 2 και ήταν τόσο έντονο που έπρεπε να κουλουριαστώ σε μια γωνία για κανα 10λεπτο ώστε να ηρεμήσω.. 3 μήνες είναι πολύ αν το παθαίνεις σε τέτοιο
βαθμό, εγώ θα το είχα αλλάξει στη θέση σου.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

καλησπερα παιδια..οντως ειναι λιγο υπερβολη μαρω..psy αυτα τα φαρμακα θελουν το χρονο τους για να δουλεψουν,δεν ειναι ηρεμιστικα..εμενα μ ειπε να ξεκινησω με 25 mg κρισεις δεν παθαινω απλα δε βγαινω γτ με πιανει ζαλη αμεσως.. :/

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Οχι οτι δεν εχω παθει..εχω παρει κ πολλες κρισεις αλλα δεν με τρομαζουν κ το χω..το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι μ εχει δημιουργηθει φοβια λιποθυμιας αμα ειμαι εξω το αγχος αυξανεται..βεβαια δεν εχει γινει ποτε στα ιστορικα αλλαμετσι δουλευουν οι φοβιες... :P

----------


## Macgyver

Μερμηγκα , επειδη εχω κολλητο εξαιρετικο γιατρο , γενικο παθολογο , για το αγχος θεωρει καλυτερο το αντικαταθλ. seroxat , και τοχω δοκιμασει , και δουλευει . Για το zoloft , εχει την αποψη , κι εγω που τοχω δοκιμασει , ειναι καθαρα για καταθλιψη , οχι αγχος .

----------


## 66psy

> καλησπερα παιδια..οντως ειναι λιγο υπερβολη μαρω..psy αυτα τα φαρμακα θελουν το χρονο τους για να δουλεψουν,δεν ειναι ηρεμιστικα..εμενα μ ειπε να ξεκινησω με 25 mg κρισεις δεν παθαινω απλα δε βγαινω γτ με πιανει ζαλη αμεσως.. :/


 πιστευω οτι μπορεις να τα παρεις για ενα διαστημα κι αν δεις οτι δεν σου ταιριαζουν τα σταματας..θελω να πω με χαμηλη δοσολογια και μικρο διαστημα χρησης δεν νομιζω πως μπορει να δημιουργηθει θεμα! 
επισης αν καποιο φαρμακο δεν ταιριαζει στον οργανισμο, παρατηρουνται αμεσα αρνητικα συμπτωματα.. π.χ αν ειναι ενα χαπι να σου φερει ζαλη θα στην φερει σε λιγες ωρες αφοτου το εχεις παρει οχι μετα απο εναν μηνα.. 

αυτα επειδη ελεγες οτι αγχωνεσαι να τα παρεις και νομιζω οτι τζαμπα μπεδευεσαι :)

----------


## 66psy

> Οχι οτι δεν εχω παθει..εχω παρει κ πολλες κρισεις αλλα δεν με τρομαζουν κ το χω..το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι μ εχει δημιουργηθει φοβια λιποθυμιας αμα ειμαι εξω το αγχος αυξανεται..βεβαια δεν εχει γινει ποτε στα ιστορικα αλλαμετσι δουλευουν οι φοβιες... :P


η αφοροφοβια ειναι πολυ κουραστικη. 
προσωπικα προτιμω την διαταραχη πανικου παρα την αγοροφοβια..
τουλαχτιστον με τους πανικους τρομαζεις, αλλα βγαινεις και ξεχνιεσαι..
ενω η αγοροφοβια ειναι μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα

----------


## SteinSkin

Μέρμηγκα γεια σου. 

Άρχικα να πω, πως η ψυχιατρική φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι κάτι το πολύπλοκο. Δεν είναι αντιβίωση. Ο καθέ άνθρωπος αντιδρά διαφορετικά στο κάθε φάρμακο. Αυτό το λέω κυρίως γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα σου πουν να μη πάρεις για να μη γίνεις άλλο ένα πειραματόζωο. Επίσης, ποτέ, μα ποτέ, μα ΠΟΤΕ να μη διαβάζεις τις παρενέργειες. Και σε αντιβίωση να διαβάσεις το φυλλάδιο θα φρικάρεις. Δε λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν παρενέργειες, φυσικά και υπάρχουν. Και έχω πάθει πολλές, και έχω αλλάξει χάπια επαννειλημένα. Έτσι λειτουργεί η αγωγή, είσαι συνέχεια σε επικοινωνία με τον ψυχίατρο σου, τον ενημερώνεις σε τακτική βάση για το πως είσαι, και αυτός καθορίζει τα φάρμακα που παίρνεις. 
Δε μπορεί κάποιος να σου δώσει απάντηση για το αν το ζολόφτ είναι καλό η όχι. Όπως σου είπα, ο καθένας μας αντιδρά διαφορετικά. Ας πούμε κάποιος παραπάνω ανέφερε το σεροξάτ. Το έχω πάρει και δε με βοήθησε καθόλου, και με πάχυνε και πάρα πολύ. Σε άλλους όμως ήταν πάρα πολύ αποτελεσματικό. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με το ζολοφτ. 
Επειδή έχω διαταραχή πανικού αρκετά χρόνια, και πάντα ήμουνα σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή, μπορώ να σου πω ότι το μεγαλύτερο αποτέλεσμα στις κρίσεις, όχι μόνο σε μένα αλλά και σε πολλούς ασθενείς που ξέρω, το έχει το Effexor για αντικαταθλιπτικο, και το Frisium για αγχωλυτικό. 
Επίσης στην διαταραχή πανικού παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο ο ύπνος που κάνεις. Αν δηλαδή έχεις πρόβλημα αυπνίας ή υπνηλίας. Ανάλογα με τον ύπνο σου, ακολουθείται συνήθως διαφορετική αγωγή. Το effexor είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό που σε "ανεβάζει" και για αυτό το λόγο συνήθως το παίρνεις πρωί ή μεσημέρι για να μην επηρεάσει τον ύπνο σου. Αν έχεις αυπνίες υπάρχει μια σειρά απο διαφορετικά αντικαταθλιπτικα όπως το Zyprexa το Sineqquan και το Minitran που βοηθούν στον ύπνο. 
Συνήθως, ανάλογα με την ένταση της διαταραχής, καταλήγεις με έναν συνδυασμό αντικαταθλιπτικών για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. 
Με λίγα λόγια, μη φοβάσαι τα φάρμακα, θα σε βοηθήσουν, απλά όπως λέω συνέχεια, τα φάρμακα δεν είναι η λύση, είναι απλώς ένα εργαλείο που θα σε βοηθήσει να είσαι λειτουργικός για να μπορέσεις να παλέψεις να γίνεις καλά.

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Τα ψυχοφάρμακα έχουν όντως μακροχρόνιες παρενέργειες. Εθισμό, επιβάρυνση των νεφρών, αποσυντονισμού στο βάρος (Το οποίο οδηγεί με τη σειρά του σε άλλα προβλήματα), και φυσικά αλοίωσεις στον εγκέφαλο. Ο εθισμός δεν είναι κάτι το τρομερό όπως πολύ υποστηρίζουν. Απλά γίνεται συνήθως το λάθος απο τους περισσότερους να κόβουν τα φάρμακα απότομα, με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζουν σύνδρομο στέρησης. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να τα κόβεις σωστά και προσεκτικά με την καθοδήγηση του γιατρού σου. Το βάρος είναι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, για αυτό και πολλοί γιατροί συνήθως σου προτείνουν να κάνεις ισσοροπημένη διατροφή και ελαφρυά γυμναστική (η οποία βοηθάει ΠΑΡΑ πολύ στην διαταραχή πανικού).
Τώρα για τα νεφρά και τις αλλοιώσεις, αυτά γίνονται μετά απο δεκαετίες χρήσεις ψυχοφαρμάκων, σε μεγάλες δόσεις. Τέτοια προβλήματα εμφανίζουν συνήθως οι ασθενείες σχιζοφρένειας και μανιοκατάθλιψης (οι οποίοι αναγκαστικά δε μπορούν να αποφύγουν τα φάρμακα), και οι δόσεις τους είναι εξωφρενικές. Ξέρω γιατί έχω συγγενή με βαρειά μανιοκατάθλιψη. Ακόμα και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, οι αλλοιώσεις αργούν πολύ να εμφανιστούν, και τα περισσότερα φάρμακα πλέον έχουν πολύ μικρή επιβάρυνση στα νεφρά. 
Έχω δει μαγνητική 19χρονου, ο οποίος έκανε μεγάλη χρήση μαριχουάνας, και ο εγκέφαλος του ήταν σαν 60χρονου απο τις αλλοιώσεις. Έχω δει μανιοκαταθλιπτικό με 20 χρόνια αγωγή ο οποίος δεν είχε τίποτα. Ας μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε

----------


## panos21

.. καιγω έκανα μεγάλη χρήση για πολλά χρόνια και πρόσφατα η μαγνητική εγκεφάλου δεν έδειξε τιποτα (έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις, χωρίς και με σκιαγραφικό). Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει αυτό που λες για την κανναβη βέβαια χωρίς να θέλω να την υπερασπιστώ.

----------


## SteinSkin

> .. καιγω έκανα μεγάλη χρήση για πολλά χρόνια και πρόσφατα η μαγνητική εγκεφάλου δεν έδειξε τιποτα (έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις, χωρίς και με σκιαγραφικό). Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύει αυτό που λες για την κανναβη βέβαια χωρίς να θέλω να την υπερασπιστώ.


Όχι δε θέλω να πω ότι όποιος κάνει κάνναβη θα λιώσει τον εγκέφαλο του, προς θεού :P. Μια χαρά είναι η κάνναβη, απλά το φερα ως παράδειγμα για να πω ότι αυτά με τις παρενέργειες απο τα φάρμακα έχουνε μια δόση αλήθειας, αλλά συνήθως είναι υπερβολές

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Hey hey!!συγγνωμη που δεν απαντησα αλλα δεν ειχα μπει.macgyver απ οτι διαβασα και στο χαρτι ειναι για αγχωδης διαταραχες.κ παλι η γιατρος μ μου ειπε οτι απ τη πρωτη βδομαδα αν δε νιωθω καλα θα το αλλαξουμε..βεβαια ακομα δεν τα πηρα!χεστρου :p νταξει αυτο με τη μαριχουανα το χαρηκα.εχω ενα φιλο π την πινει ολη μερα κ μ τη λεει εμενα που θελω να παρω κτ να βοηθηθω..σκρινπριντ αμεσως κ γελακια!σας ευχαριστω παιδια.λεω να κανω ενα πειραμα..να ξεκινησω να περνω οχι ενα τεταρτο αλλα ενα ογδοο και να αυξησω..ωστε να το βαλω πιο μαλακα στον οργανισμο μ..ειναι σωστο κατι τετοιο;

----------


## ioannis2

> @kerasi εχω επιστρεψει μονιμα στην πολη μου γιατι νομιζα θα μαι καλυτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι.τελειομανης επισης δεν ειμαι,το αντιθετο θα ελεγα.αγχωδης επισης δεν ημουν ποτε.το πιο ηρεμο ατομο.ο κοσμος να καιγοτα ελεγα ενταξει τι να κανουμε καποια στιγμη θα παψει να καιγεται.ειχα παθει κατι κρισεις που ξεπερασα μονη αλλα οταν επεστρεψαν δεν τα καταφερα κ απογοητευτικα.επισης εχω εντονη αυθυποβολη κ ειχα επιρρεαστει απο διαφορα που διαβασα...nick αμα σ ειναι ευκολο στειλε μου,ευχαριστω.


Γιατί δεν εκλογικεύεις αυτά που σε φοβίζουν και σε αγχώνουν? Γιατί δεν προσπαθείς (έστω να πιέσεις τη σκέψη σου) να τα βάλει στις πραγματικές τους διαστάσεις? 
Επειδή γενεσιουργός παράγοντας του άγχους είναι η υπερβολή, η υπερεκτίμηση καταστάσεων, η καταστροφικότητα, μια στερηση δλδ από εμας στον εαυτό μας της ικανότητας να δει τα πράγματα αντικειμενικά και συνεπως να τα αντιμετωπίσει στις αντικειμενικές (πραγματικές) τους διαστάσεις. Το πολλή και συνεχές άγχος για το καθετι οδηγει στην πόρωση, ήτοι μετατρέπεται σε ένα συναίσθημα έντονο το οποίο όχι μόνο αποτρεπει αυτο τον τροπο αντικρισης του θεματος (αυτο που προτεινω δλδ) αλλά μας τρωει χρονο σκέψης, προκαλει σπαταλη ψυχικων απωθεματων και κόπωση.
Αυτη ειναι μια μέθοδος που βοηθά.

----------


## ioannis2

> Μερμηγκα , επειδη εχω κολλητο εξαιρετικο γιατρο , γενικο παθολογο , για το αγχος θεωρει καλυτερο το αντικαταθλ. seroxat , και τοχω δοκιμασει , και δουλευει . Για το zoloft , εχει την αποψη , κι εγω που τοχω δοκιμασει , ειναι καθαρα για καταθλιψη , οχι αγχος .


Mac, μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ένα παλιο σου ποστ, μεσα από τη δική σου εμπειρια, στο οποιο έλεγες πως αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν υπάρχουν, αφού ειχες ήδη δοκιμάσει καποια.

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac, μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση ένα παλιο σου ποστ, μεσα από τη δική σου εμπειρια, στο οποιο έλεγες πως αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν υπάρχουν, αφού ειχες ήδη δοκιμάσει καποια.



Οντως , Γιαννη , ετσι ειχα γραψει . Αλλα ο φιλος ο γιατρος , γενικος παθολογος , που τουχω μεγαλη εμπιστοσυνη , μου ειπε οτι το μονο που δουλευει ειναι το seroxat . Και το παιρνω τωρα σε μεγαλυτερη δοση , και κατι κανει . Αλλα ομως , πρεπει να προσθεσω , για να μην παρασυρω αλλους , οτι ειμαι σε πολυ καλυτερη ψυχολογικη κατασταση σε σχεση με παλαια , και το φαρμακο δρα επικουρικα , δλδ αν εισαι χαλια , και βασιστεις σενα φαρμακο , δεν προκειται να δεις αποτελεσμα . 
Την περισσοτερη δουλεια , πρεπει να την κανεις δουλευοντας με τον εαυτο σου .
Καλα εκανες Γιαννη , και επισημανες το παλιο ποστ μου . Μπας και βοηθηθουν κι αλλα παιδια .

----------


## Soulfly

Μακ, απο τι πασχεις αν επιτρεπεται? παιρνεις καιρο φαρμακα?

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ, απο τι πασχεις αν επιτρεπεται? παιρνεις καιρο φαρμακα?




Σκαταθλιψη εχω . Φαρμακα παιρνω απο το 2000 .

----------


## Soulfly

Χα! με αρεσε πως το ειπες λολ ευτυχως δεν εχασες το χιουμορ σου ακομα, περαστικα

----------


## Macgyver

Το χιουμορ μου ποτε δεν τοχασα ! ευχαριστω για τα περαστικα , ειμαι σε φαση αναρρωσης πλεον . Ε , μα , καιρος ηταν !!

----------


## μανμαν

> εγω της εξηγησα της γιατρου μου οτι ετσι και κανω την αρχη αμα δεν μου ταιριαζει τελος,δε θα γινω πειραματοζωο..μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορουμε να το ξερουμε,σφως,αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θελω να τα παρω καθολου..αυτη επιμενει πλεον.στην αρχη μου ειπε αν εγω θελησω.σημερα μου ειπε οτι τελος πρεπει να τα παρω....και μονο που πιανω το κουτι στα χερια μου πανικοβαλομαι..που να τα παρω κι ολας....


καλα ηγιατρος σου πιθανο να θελει να τελειωνει να παρει κιαλλο πελατη η να τα αρπαζει χοντρα απο τις φαρμακευτικες που δινουν απο τηλεορασεις μεχρι αυτοκινητα παντα να παιρνεις και δευτερη γνωμη η και τριτη και συγκρινεις

----------


## Soulfly

λες και αμα παρεις και δευτερη γνωμη δε θα ναι απο φαρμακοτριφτη....σκοπος ειναι να εχεις το κουραγιο η τη δυνατοτητα να το παλεψεις με φυσικα μεσα, αλλιως κλαφτα

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Σκαταθλιψη εχω . Φαρμακα παιρνω απο το 2000 .


χαχαχα μαγκ μου θυμησες ενα φιλο μου που αστειευτηκε με την παθηση του και ειπε οτι εχει σκυληνση κατα γατας :Ρ

----------


## Macgyver

> χαχαχα μαγκ μου θυμησες ενα φιλο μου που αστειευτηκε με την παθηση του και ειπε οτι εχει σκυληνση κατα γατας :Ρ




Εσωτερικη , καλο ειναι να αστειευεσαι με αυτα που σου συμβαινουν , παντα ωφελει το χιουμορ , αλλα η παθηση του φιλου σου , κομματακι σοβαρη μου φαινεται , πρεπει ναχει πολυ σθενος για ναστειευεται , μπραβο του .

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ναι εννοειται οτι αξιζει ρισπεκτ οπως και ολοι μας!

----------


## Μερμηγκας

παιδι και κυριως ιωαννη..το παλευα μονη μου 1μιση χρονο,μπορεις να πεις και 2 αλλα ηταν σχεδον τπτ στην αρχη.τον εχα χρονο το χα ξεπερασει εντελως αλλα πιστεψε με ειχα κουραστει ψυχικα αφανταστα στο τελος.δυστυχως η ζωη και καποιες δυσκολες καταστασεις στη ζωη μου μ εφερναν αντιμετωπη με πολυυυυυυ αγχωγονες καταστασεις..αλλαγη πολης,χωρισμος μετα απο 7 χρονια κ μετα ξανα μαζι,προδοσια απο φιλους ξανα αλλαγη πολλης αλλαγη σχολης,εχασα τον παππου μ κλπ κλπ κλπ και παραλληλα οι κρισεις επεστρεψαν κ αρχισε να δινει το παρων η αγοραφοβια..που πιστευα οτι ηταν το τελευταιο π θα μπορουσε να μ συμβει.παλι το παλευα μονη μου..εβγαινα εξω με τις ωρες..8ωρο εξω?5 ωρες με ζαλαδα αλλα εκει...εκανα τη μαλακια να με πιεσω παρα πολυ.δλδ εμενα συνεχεια εξω με πολυ κοσμο κ αυτο τελικα με εξαντλησε εντελως και με τρομαξε περισσοτερο..η γιατρος μ ειναι παρα πολυ καλη δε θελει να με ξεπεταξει..πανω σε μια κριση παρακαλουσα τη γιατρο να μ δωσει ζαναξ κ μ ειπε ΟΧΙ δε σ δινω τετοιο πραγμακαναμε 3 μηνες συνεδριες και κανουμε ακομα και δεν ηθελε να μ δωσει τιποτα μεχρι που εμεινα μεσα 2 βδομαδες με αρνηση να παλεψω αλλο...δυστυχως αν εισαι 1μιση χρονο στη μαχη κ εχει πολλες ηττες καποια στιγμη παραδινεσαι..οσο κοτα κ αν ακουγομαι εγω αυτο εκανα..εννοειται οτι κ να παρω κτ εν τελει θα συνεχισω μαζι της ψυχαναλιση καθε εβδομαδα..απλα θελω μια ''πατεριτσα'' στα βηματα μου κ αυτη η πατεριτσα ειναι τα χαπια.καλο ειναι αν φτανουμε στο αμην να μην φοβομαστε να παρεδεχτουμε βοηθεια..οπως κακο ειναι να μην εχεις παλεψει καθολου κ να παρακαλας να σε χαπακωσουν γτ δεν παλευεις να ανεχτεις τον εαυτο σου..εγω ουτε θα καταπιω κουτες ουτε αγχολυτικα που ειναι σαν ναρκωτικα.μια μαλακια σεροτονινης για λιγους μηνες ωστε να μπορεσω να σταθω στα ποδια μ.αλλα την εξυπνη και την υπερδυνατη ηξερα κ εγω να την κανω πριν..ελεγα σε μια φιλη περσυ π αρχισε αντικαταθλιπτικα οοοχι χαζη μονες μας κοιτα εμενα που τα καταφερνω μην παρεις..ε λοιπον εγω ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα κ αυτη αυτη τη στιγμη εχει κοψει κ εχει φυγει για ταξιδια στην ευρωπη..μην γινομαστε υπερβολικοι...μια βοηθεια αμα χρειαζεται καποιος ναι να την παρει..εγω απλα θελω εμπειριες ανθρωπων π να βοηθηκαν η οχι.. :)

----------


## ioannis2

Mac, από το 2000 γιατί δεν σου τα κοψε?

Μέρμηγκας, αν καταλαβα καλά το παλεψες στην αρχή (άγχος, αγοραφοβία) βγαίνοντας έξω κλπ, όμως στην πορεία καταλαβες ότι χρειαζόσουν και φαρμακευτική αγωγή προς υποβοήθηση αυτου που πάλευες από μόνη, αυτό που ονομάζεις "πατερίτσες", σωστά? Εννοείς επίσης ότι η φίλη σου τα κατεφερε λόγω της δικής της προσπάθειας κι όχι λόγω των φαρμάκων?

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac, από το 2000 γιατί δεν σου τα κοψε?
> ?




Aπο το 2000 , εχω αλλαξει τρεις γιατρους . Τοτε ημουν ' ερασιτεχνης ασθενης ' , και επαιρνα οτι μου ελεγε ο εκαστοτε ασχετιδης ψυχιατρος . Το μονο που καταφεραν , ειναι να με εθισουν στα ζαναξ . Οταν περνανε τα χρονια , καταλαβαινεις 1) τον τροπο λειτουργιας των γιατρων και 2) το πως και το γιατι των φαρμακων ( και της κτθλψης ) , και γινεσαι ο ιδιος γιατρος του εαυτου σου . Τοτε νομιζα ( και νομιζαν ) οτι η κτθλψη ειναι μια ασθενεια που ' εμφανιζεται ' απο το πουθενα , και κυριαρχουσε η αποψη οτι η κτθλψη περναει μονο με το ' μαγικο ' prozac ( ladose ) το οποιο στην πορεια ανετραπη ( μην ξεχναμε οτι προ 15 ετων η κτθλψη δεν ηταν διαδεδομενη οπως σημερα ) . Στην συνεχεια , μετα το ladose , ενεφανισθη το περιφημο seropram , αχρηστο και αυτο . Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλως ιστορια .

----------


## ioannis2

Δοκίμασες ψυχοθεραπεια σε ενα καλό ψυχολογο?
Διοτι τα φαρμακα μπορει απλα να φτιαχνουν τη διαθεση και να γινονται και τροπον τινά εξάρτηση!

----------


## Macgyver

Γιαννη , εκτιμω το ενδιαφερον σου . Δεν δοκιμασα ψυχοθεραπεια , κακως , ωρες ωρες ειμαι ξεροκεφαλος ! θαχα ξεμπλεξει προ πολλου , αλλα τελικα την ακρη την βρηκα μονος μου , ειναι θεμα χρονου πλεον να συνελθω πληρως . Μην σκας !, ηδη εχω εθιστει στο ζαναξ , και θα δυσκολευτω να ξεκοψω πληρως . Ειναι η τελευταια εκκρεμοτητα με το κεφαλαιο ' καταθλιψη ' . 
Αγγελος .

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Γιαννη ακριβως αυτο εννοω το χρειαζομαι ως υποβοηθημα..το ιδιο εκανα κ η φιλη μου.δε μπορεσε να το διαχειριστεί κ τα πηρε για να τη βοηθουσουν.σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πιστευω πως απο μονα τους τα φαρμακα θα κανουν κατι.απλα θα μ δωσουν μια ισορροπια ωστε να αντεχω κ τα υπολοιπα τα αναλαμβανω εγω.εχω αποφασισει συνειδητα να τα παρω.ξερω τι ειναι ξερω τι κανουν κ ξερω οτι χωρις τη δικη μ προσπαθεια θα ναι αχρηστα.αλλα χρειαζομαι κατι αρχικα να με ηρεμησει απ το φοβο ωστε να ξαναπαρω τα πανω μου.

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν κάνουν κάτι από μόνα τους τα φαρμακα, επειδή δεν εχουν την ιδιοτητα να αλλάζουν τον τρόπο σκέψης ή να διαγραφουν καταστασεις απο τη μνημη. Καταλαβα πως ο ρόλος τους είναι να καταλαγιάζουν τα αισθήματα, ήτοι τις ορμόνες που τα προκαλούν.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν κάνουν κάτι από μόνα τους τα φαρμακα, επειδή δεν εχουν την ιδιοτητα να αλλάζουν τον τρόπο σκέψης ή να διαγραφουν καταστασεις απο τη μνημη. Καταλαβα πως ο ρόλος τους είναι να καταλαγιάζουν τα αισθήματα, ήτοι τις ορμόνες που τα προκαλούν.




Πολυ σωστα , Γιαννη . Κανενα φαρμακο δεν αλλαζει τον τροπο σκεψης , και το φαρμακο που θα ' διαγραφει' δυσαρεστες καταστασεις απο την μνημη , ειναι σε πειραματικο σταδιο . Τα φαρμακα ' αμβλυνουν ' τα συναισθηματα , δλδ προκαλουν ενα ειδος απαθειας , μεχρι να ειναι σε θεση ο πασχων , να διαχειριστει μια κατασταση που τον βασανιζει . Δεν ειναι για χορταση !! 
Το κακο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι ασθενεις , επαφιενται δε αυτην την ' απαθεια ' ( ενθαρρυνομενοι απο ' γιατρους ' ) , και δεν δουλευουν με τον εαυτο τους .
Παντως προς τοπαρον , εχω βαλει τα δυνατα μου , να ξεκοψω απο τα ζαναξ , συμβαλλουν στην καταθλιψη , παλιοφαρμακο .

Ο Αγγ(ε)λος Ασθενης .. ( για τους φιλους , απλως Αγγελος ) .

----------


## goofy1

Σε κρίσεις πανικού τα φάρμακα νομιζω λειτουργουν κατασταλτικά ώστε να σου δώσουν το χρονο που χρειάζεται ώστε με την ψυχοθεραπεία να είσαι σε θέση να τις αντιμετωπισεις μόνος σου. Επειδή όμως είναι φάρμακα και ο κάθε οργσνισμος είναι διαφορετικός ίσως δυσκολευτεις να βρεις αυτό που θα σου ταιριαξει. Αλλά καλυτερα δοκιμές παρα πέραν των κρίσεων να εχεις και τις παρενέργειες. Όσους σας αγχωνουν τα φάρμακα και ο γιατρός σας επιμενει να τα πάρετε, πάρτε τα με τη σκέψη οτι θα τα πάρετε για λίγο καιρό για να ηρεμησετε και πως το πραγμα εξαρτάται απο σας όχι απο τα φάρμακα. (Παντοτε σε ο,τι αφορα κρίσεις πανικού και άγχη και ποτε φάρμακα χωρίς συμβουλες γιατρού! Αχρειαστα να ναι)
Υ.Γ. Οι παρενέργειες τουλαχιστον στο seroxat π έπαιρνα κράτησαν τις πρωτες μέρες κ σε πολύ μικρά επίπεδα(λίγο ναυτία). Η γιατρός μου , μου τα ξεκίνησε σταδιακά με μισο για κάποιο καιρό και μετα μισο το πρωι μισο το απόγευμα μέχρι να φτάσω στο ολοκληρο το πρωι.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

goofy μακαρι να ταν αχρειαστα τα σκασμενα...αλλα ειναι αναλογα με την περισταση τι να κανεις αμα χρειαζονται και δεν θες;;;

----------


## Μερμηγκας

εσυ για πιο λογο τα ειχες παρει τα seroxat?κ εν τελει σε βοηθησαν;

----------


## SteinSkin

Πω πω ρε παιδιά, πολύ παραπληροφόρηση έχει πέσει. 
Πρώτα απ'ολα, η κατάθλιψη είναι ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ. Όπως είναι και η διαταραχή πανικού κλπ κλπ. Είναι ψυχογενής ασθένειες, και ως ασθένειες πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται. 
Οι ψυχογενής ασθένειες έχουν δύο μέτωπα. Το ένα είναι το ψυχοσωματικό, και το δεύτερο οι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες που τροφοδοτούν τη νόσο. Επειδή είναι ασθένειες που έχουν να κάνουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του εγκεφάλου, η αντιμετώπιση τους είναι περίπλοκη, και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή. Αλλά ας μη μιλάμε έτσι στο βρόντο ότι δεν υπάρχουν αντικαταθλιπτικά. Άχρηστο το σεροπράμ? Ρώτα μανιοκαταθλιπτικο προ 10 ετίας αν το σεροπράμ είναι όντως άχρηστο. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος αντιδρά διαφορετικά στα ψυχοφάρμακα γιατί είναι τέτοια η φύση τους. Επηρεάζουν τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου, και για αυτό κάθε ασθενής είναι μοναδικός. Το ότι ένα φάρμακο δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα σε κάποιον, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστο. 

Για αυτό και είπα πριν ότι κανείς δε μπορεί να σου πει αν ένα φάρμακο είναι αποτελεσματικό ή όχι. 
Όσο για τους γιατρούς που σε κάνουν "πειραματόζωο", πρέπει να σου πω πως αυτοί συνήθως είναι και οι καλύτεροι ψυχίατροι. Να φοβάσαι τον γιατρό που σου δίνει ένα χάπι και μετά σε παρατάει. Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή θέλει συνεχείς αλλαγές, και παρακολούθηση σε μόνιμη βάση. Όσο αλλάζουν οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες που επηρεάζουν την ασθένεια σου, πρέπει να αλλάζει και η αγωγή σου για να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου. Έτσι μονάχα μπορεί να είναι αποτελεσματική. 

Και ψυχολόγος ο οποίος επιμένει να μη σου δώσει αγωγή όταν παρουσιάζεις έντονα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα, είναι κομπογιανίτης. Δεν χρειάζονται όλοι φάρμακα, αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Υπαρχουν περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης οι οποίες έρχονται με ελαφρυά συμπτώματα και έχουν ξεκάθαρη φύση, με αποτέλεσμα να μη χρειάζεται απαραίτητα φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Σε περιπτώσεις όμως αγοραφοβίας και διαταραχής πανικού, τα φάρμακα είναι απολύτως απαραίτητα. Δε μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τις συνθήκες που πυροδοτούν την κατάσταση σου, αν δεν είσαι λειτουργικός. 
Το να λες ότι τα φάρμακα είναι απαραίτητα, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι η λύση. Πολλοί φαίνεται να το μπερδεύουν. Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι εργαλείο για την αντιμετώπιση της ασθένειας σου. 

Δε πρέπει να φοβάσαι να πάρεις φάρμακα. Κάποια θα σε βοηθήσουν, κάποια όχι, και το πιο πιθανό είναι να τα αλλάξεις πολλές φορές. 
Δε μπορώ να σου πω αν είναι καλό το seroxat. Κανείς δε μπορεί. Εμένα δε με βοήθησε, άλλους τους έχει βοηθήσει. Μόνο άμα το πάρεις θα ξέρεις. Μπορώ να σου δώσω μόνο γενικές πληροφορίες. Το seroxat είναι φάρμακο μεγάλης εμβέλειας. Επι της ουσίας, επηρεάζει τα επίπεδα σεροτονίνης στον εγκέφαλο, και για αυτό χρησιμοποιείται για κατάθλιψη, αγχώδης διαταραχές, ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως όταν ο ασθενής εμφανίζει ενα συνδυασμό κατάθλιψης με αγχώδη διαταραχή. Οπότε, απ'όσα διάβασα για το πρόβλημα σου, είναι καλή επιλογή. Γενικά με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά πρέπει να πειραματιστείς. Δε γίνεται διαφορετικά. 

Τα αγχωλυτικά είναι λίγο πιο ξεκάθαρα. Γενικά για αγχώδης διαταραχές να αποφεύγεις το xanax. Είναι πλέον αρχαίο αγχωλυτικό και πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις χρόνοιας πάθησης, όπως μανιοκατάθλιψη. Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικά αγχωλυτικά νέας γενειάς με μικρότερο δείκτη εθισμού, όπως το Frisium, τα οποία δυστυχώς δεν το ξέρουν καν πολλοί ψυχίατροι και συνεχίζουν να χορηγούν xanax και lexotanil σαν καραμέλες. Γενικά να προσέχεις με τα αγχωλυτικά.

Φαίνεται πως έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις πολλά προβλήματα στη ζωή σου. Και επειδή υποθέτω πως είσαι νέα, και έχω βρεθεί στη θέση σου, θα σου πω πως το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να γινεις όσο πιο επιθετική γίνεται. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που λέω, και το ξέρω, γιατί κι εγω βρισκόμουν σε απόλυτη αδράνεια για μια 4ετία μέχρι να αντιμετωπίσω αυτά που με αρρώσταιναν. Αλλά είναι χαρακτηριστικό στις περιπτώσεις μας, να αναβάλλουμε συνέχεια αυτά που πρέπει να κάνουμε. Είτε απο φόβο, είτε απο εξάντληση. Σε αυτό ακριβώς είναι χρήσιμα τα φάρμακα. 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα :)

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για ολη αυτη την αναλυση ηταν πολυ βοηθητικο.23χρ ειμαι.εχω αυτο το προβλημα 5-6 μηνες ειναι πιο εντονο τον τελευταιο μηνα.μεχρι τοτε το παλευα παρα πολυ καλα κ η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μ μου ειχε πει οτι δεν εχει ξαναδειντοσο γρηγορα αποτελεσματα κ δυναμη.η μαλακια ηταν οτι πιεστικα παρα πολυ ναντο ξεπερασω κ ειχα μεγαλη υποτροπη.ειχα ξαναπερασει κρισεις πανικου σχεδον πριν 2 χρονια π ξεπερασα μονη μου κ δεν μ ειχε ξαναπιασει τιποτα.καταθλιψη δεν εχω.καμια σχεση.ειμαι ακριβως οπως πριν.γελαω συνεχεια επικοινωνω με κοσμο ασχολουμε φουλ με τα χομπυ μου οπου ειναι και το αντικειμενο που σπουδαζω αλλα εχω τρομερο προβλημα με την απομακρυνση απο το σπιτι.δεν παθαινω κρισεις.ειναι πολυ σπανιο να με πιασει αλλα οταν φευγω απ το σπιτι ζαλιζομαι απιστευτα κ νιωθω μια αδυναμια φοβερη κ θελω να γυρισω σπιτι για να ξαπλώσω.αυτο ειναι ολο.βασανιστικο ναι.μου χει χαλασει το προγραμμα ναι.αλλα ποτε δε με πηρε απο κατω και ποτε δεν επετρεψα να μεινω αδρανης.στα λεω για να καταλαβεις ακριβως τι παιζει.οσο για τα ζαναξ μου ετυχε κατι πολυ δυσαρεστο ημουν χαλια το κραταγα στο χερι μ κ επελεξα εν τελει να το πεταξω κ απλα ηρεμισα με τις ωραιες αναπνοες.αφου δε τομπηρα σ εκεινη υη φαση δε νομιζω να το παρω ποτε!

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Και το μονο προβλημα στη ζωη μου ειναι αυτο..ολα τα αλλα δοξα το θεο ειναι μια χαρα.φτου φτου.κ γενικα δεν ειχα κ ποτε προβληματα στη ζωη μου.απλα ζοριστικα παρα πολυ απο αλλαγη πολης γτ εχω ερωτα με την αθηνα κ δεν αντεξα τη επαρχια.ευτυχως ειμαι πλεον πισω στην οικογενεια μου το αγορι μου τους φιλους μου και την λατρεμενη αθηνα.μονο π η βλακεια π με επεβαλα να ζω με κραταει μακρια απ τη σχολη κ τος τσαρκες μου.δατσ ολ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMMNrth246k

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Μπααααααα :p

----------


## ioannis2

> Πω πω ρε παιδιά, πολύ παραπληροφόρηση έχει πέσει. 
> Πρώτα απ'ολα, η κατάθλιψη είναι ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ. * Πρόκειται για ασθένεια αν μιλάμε για οργανικό πρόβλημα - δυσλειτουργία, όπως κάθε άλλη ασθένεια του ανθρωπίνου σώματος, με ειδοποιό διαφορά όμως ότι επιδρά στα συναισθηματα και χωρίς να σχετίζεται με τα προσωπικά βιώματα του ατόμου.*Όπως είναι και η διαταραχή πανικού κλπ κλπ. Είναι ψυχογενής ασθένειες, και ως ασθένειες πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται. 
> Οι ψυχογενής ασθένειες έχουν δύο μέτωπα. Το ένα είναι το ψυχοσωματικό, και το δεύτερο οι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες που τροφοδοτούν τη νόσο. *Πιστευω πως άτομο που λαμβάνει φαρμακευτική αγωγή και νοουμένου ότι εχει το μινιμουμ θελησης να ξεπερασει το θεμα του δεν θα τα καταφερει αν κατα το χρονο της προσπαθειας του αυτής βρίσκεται σε λάθος για το σκοπό αυτό ανθρώπινο περιβάλλον, πχ με βίαια άτομα, με αυτους που του προκαλεσαν προβληματα, με αδιαφορους. Τότε το φαρμακο απλά δρα ηρεμιστικά στις ψυχικές συνεπειες της στασης αυτων των ατομων εναντι του* Επειδή είναι ασθένειες που έχουν να κάνουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του εγκεφάλου, η αντιμετώπιση τους είναι περίπλοκη, και η φαρμακευτική αγωγή χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή. Αλλά ας μη μιλάμε έτσι στο βρόντο ότι δεν υπάρχουν αντικαταθλιπτικά. Άχρηστο το σεροπράμ? Ρώτα μανιοκαταθλιπτικο προ 10 ετίας αν το σεροπράμ είναι όντως άχρηστο. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος αντιδρά διαφορετικά στα ψυχοφάρμακα γιατί είναι τέτοια η φύση τους. Επηρεάζουν τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου, και για αυτό κάθε ασθενής είναι μοναδικός. *Δεν επηρεάζουν όμως τον τρόπο σκέψης, δεν μεταβάλλουν τον διαστρεβλωμενο τροπο σκεψης ούτε διαγραφουν τα αρνητικά βιώματα. Αυτα θα επιτευχθουν εαν η φαρμακευτική αγωγη συνοδευεται από καταλληλη ψυχολογική συμβουλευτική.* Το ότι ένα φάρμακο δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα σε κάποιον, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι άχρηστο. 
> 
> Για αυτό και είπα πριν ότι κανείς δε μπορεί να σου πει αν ένα φάρμακο είναι αποτελεσματικό ή όχι. 
> Όσο για τους γιατρούς που σε κάνουν "πειραματόζωο", πρέπει να σου πω πως αυτοί συνήθως είναι και οι καλύτεροι ψυχίατροι. Να φοβάσαι τον γιατρό που σου δίνει ένα χάπι και μετά σε παρατάει. *Αυτόν που σε φορτώνει φαρμακα πως τον χαρακτηρίζεις?*Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή θέλει συνεχείς αλλαγές, και παρακολούθηση σε μόνιμη βάση. Όσο αλλάζουν οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες που επηρεάζουν την ασθένεια σου, πρέπει να αλλάζει και η αγωγή σου για να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου. Έτσι μονάχα μπορεί να είναι αποτελεσματική. 
> 
> Και ψυχολόγος ο οποίος επιμένει να μη σου δώσει αγωγή όταν παρουσιάζεις έντονα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα, είναι κομπογιανίτης. Δεν χρειάζονται όλοι φάρμακα, αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Υπαρχουν περιπτώσεις κατάθλιψης οι οποίες έρχονται με ελαφρυά συμπτώματα και έχουν ξεκάθαρη φύση, με αποτέλεσμα να μη χρειάζεται απαραίτητα φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Σε περιπτώσεις όμως αγοραφοβίας και διαταραχής πανικού, τα φάρμακα είναι απολύτως απαραίτητα. Δε μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τις συνθήκες που πυροδοτούν την κατάσταση σου, αν δεν είσαι λειτουργικός. 
> Το να λες ότι τα φάρμακα είναι απαραίτητα, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι η λύση. Πολλοί φαίνεται να το μπερδεύουν. Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι εργαλείο για την αντιμετώπιση της ασθένειας σου.[B]Συμφωνώ.[/B] 
> ...


Τα φαρμακα ειναι απλά μέσο, ιδίως όταν ηπιότερα μέσα δεν λειτούργησαν, για να βοηθησουν το ατομο να βρει τη θέληση.

----------


## SteinSkin

> Τα φαρμακα ειναι απλά μέσο, ιδίως όταν ηπιότερα μέσα δεν λειτούργησαν, για να βοηθησουν το ατομο να βρει τη θέληση.


Γιάννη είπα απο την αρχή πως κάθε ψυχογενής ασθένεια έχει δύο μέρη, το ψυχοσωματικό, και το περιβάλλον (εξωτερικές συνθήκες). Αυτό ακριβώς γράφω σε όλο μου το πόστ. Τα φάρμακα είναι εργαλείο, τίποτα άλλο (εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για βαρυές περιπτώσεις μανιοκατάθλιψης για παράδειγμα ή ακόμα χειρότερα σχιζοφρένειας όπου τα φάρμακα είναι απαραίτητα). Και φυσικά ένας γιατρός που σε στουπώνει φάρμακα είναι το ίδιο απαράδεκτος. Και δυστυχώς συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά. Υπάρχουν γιατροί που εκμεταλεύονται την κατάσταση σου για να βγάζουν λεφτά απο τις συνταγές. Απλά είναι πολύ λεπτή η γραμμή που χωρίζει τον γιατρό που πειραματίζεται με τον γιατρό που εκμεταλεύεται. Καλό είναι να μη τα συνδέουμε και να λέμε ότι είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό. 
Τώρα, για τον αν είναι ασθένειες ή όχι, απο ιατρικής άποψης κάνεις λάθος. Όλες οι ψυχογενείς παθήσεις είναι ασθένειες. Είναι διαφορετικής φύσης ασθένειες, γιατί είναι ψυχογενείς, προκαλούνται δηλαδή απο εξωτερικούς παράγοντες (πέραν της σχιζοφρένειας η οποία έχει πολλές φορές και βιολογικές/γενετικές αιτίες). Το να λες ότι οι ψυχολογικές παθήσεις δεν είναι ασθένειες επειδή δεν υπάρχει οργανικό πρόβλημα, είναι σαν να λες ότι ο όρος "ψυχική υγεία" είναι λάθος γιατί εμπεριέχει το "υγεία" και θα έπρεπε απλά να χαρακτηρίζεται ώς ψυχολογία. 
Χρησιμοποίησα την λέξη "επιθετικός" για να τονίσω τη σημασία του να μην αναβάλλεις συνεχώς, αλλά και το διεκδικητικός σωστό είναι.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να αποκαλεσεις ' ασθενεια ' μια καταθλιψη , που προερχεται απο μετρησιμους εξωτερικους παραγοντες , η ' διαταραχη διαθεσης ' . Εχουμε μαθει πλεον τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , που δεν χρειαζονται σε ολες τις καταθλιψεις , νομιζω ειναι καλυτερη η ψυχοθεραπεια . Μεχρι προτινος πιστευα το αντιθετο , αλλα πλεον εχω καταληξει στην ψυχοθεραπεια , χωρις ναχω κανει , βρηκα την ακρη μονος , τυχαια , αλλα πολλακις ο ' πασχων ' για αγνωστους μεχρι στιγμης λογους , αντιμετωπιζει με ' παραδοξο ' τροπο οπως εχω διαβασει , καποιο στρεσσογονο γεγονος ( δεν ειναι θεμα αδυναμιας ) , και απο ενα σημειο και περα , το στρεςς , αποκταει την δικη του υποσταση , και η επακολουθη καταθλιψη αυτονομειται , και φτανουμε να αποκαλουμε αυτην την διαδικασια , ασθενεια . 
Ειναι μια προσωπικη αντιδραση στο στρεςς , οπως πχ εγω αν στρεσσαριστω πολυ , παθαινω ψωριαση . Δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος στρεσσαριστει , θα παθει ψωριαση , αλλα σε πολλους πασχοντες απο ψωριαση ( εγω οχι , αν και εχω περασει βαρια ψωριαση ) , η ψωριαση αυτονομειται , και αποκταει δικη της οντοτητα , και χρονιζει . Ετσι και η καταθλιψη .

----------


## ioannis2

> Το να λες ότι οι ψυχολογικές παθήσεις δεν είναι ασθένειες επειδή δεν υπάρχει οργανικό πρόβλημα, είναι σαν να λες ότι ο όρος "ψυχική υγεία" είναι λάθος γιατί εμπεριέχει το "υγεία" και θα έπρεπε απλά να χαρακτηρίζεται ώς ψυχολογία. 
> .


Μπορεί να ξεκινάνε ως "ψυχολογία", ήτοι τα πρώτα αρνητικά ερεθίσματα από το περιβάλλον και η πρώτη εσωτερική επεξεργασία τους από το άτομο (εννοείται με αρνητικό χαρακτήρα), ή μια συνεχής αλλά ήπια κατάσταση που με συνδρομή απλά συμβουλευτικής ψυχολογίας αντιμετωπίζεται αποτελεσματικά. Κι όταν το μοτίβο αυτό ερεθίσματα - επεξεργασία, δεν αντιμετωπιστεί ως προείπα, συνεχίσει και βρει τον κατηφορο, οπότε η κατασταση από καποιο σημειο κι επειτα δεν ελέγχεται τότε μιλάμε για "ψυχική υγεία"΄. Τότε έχει ήδη υποστεί φθορά η σκέψη και και ως εκ της φθοράς αυτής οι ορμόνες/φαιά ουσία/σεροτονίνη κλπ με αποτελεσμα η χρήση φαρμάκων να είναι είτε εργαλείο είτε (τουλάχιστον σε πρώτο στάδιο) η λύση!
Γι αυτό, συνειδητοποίηση, σε ατομικό επίπεδο, ώστε εξαρχής το άτομο να ειναι σε θεση να αντεπεξερχεται στα αρνητικα ερεθισματα και παροχη βοήθειας προς καθενα που βρισκεται κοντα μας που καταλαβαινουμε πως οδηγειται στον κατηφορο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να αποκαλεσεις ' ασθενεια ' μια καταθλιψη , που προερχεται απο μετρησιμους εξωτερικους παραγοντες , η ' διαταραχη διαθεσης ' . Εχουμε μαθει πλεον τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , που δεν χρειαζονται σε ολες τις καταθλιψεις , νομιζω ειναι καλυτερη η ψυχοθεραπεια . Μεχρι προτινος πιστευα το αντιθετο , αλλα πλεον εχω καταληξει στην ψυχοθεραπεια , χωρις ναχω κανει , βρηκα την ακρη μονος , τυχαια , *εγώ την άκρη τη βρηκα σε μια συνεδρια με ψυχολογο, ήτοι από που ξεκινησε το πρόβλημα (αιτίες), οι συνεπειες των αιτιών αυτών στον τρόπο σκέψης μου (διαστρεβλώσεις), τροποι με τους οποιους στο σημερα αντιμετωπιζονται οι συνεπειες αυτες και το πως οι τροποι αυτοι με την παροδο του χρονου θα μεταβαλουν τις διαστρεβλώσεις*αλλα πολλακις ο ' πασχων ' για αγνωστους μεχρι στιγμης λογους , αντιμετωπιζει με ' παραδοξο ' τροπο οπως εχω διαβασει , καποιο στρεσσογονο γεγονος ( δεν ειναι θεμα αδυναμιας ) *Συμφωνώ, κάνει πράγματα που για τους πολλούς φαίνονται γελοια ή παραδοξα (κι όντως έτσι είναι) επειδή ο νους του στάλωσε σε κάτι (συμπεριφορά ή τροπο δράσης ή ορισμένη απόφαση) το οποιο ως εμμονή, το θεωρει ως τη μονη λύση*, και απο ενα σημειο και περα , το στρεςς , αποκταει την δικη του υποσταση , και η επακολουθη καταθλιψη αυτονομειται , και φτανουμε να αποκαλουμε αυτην την διαδικασια , ασθενεια *Αυτο που περιγραφω δηλαδη στο πιο πάνω μηνυμα μου*. 
> Ειναι μια προσωπικη αντιδραση στο στρεςς , οπως πχ εγω αν στρεσσαριστω πολυ , παθαινω ψωριαση . Δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος στρεσσαριστει , θα παθει ψωριαση , αλλα σε πολλους πασχοντες απο ψωριαση ( εγω οχι , αν και εχω περασει βαρια ψωριαση ) , η ψωριαση αυτονομειται , και αποκταει δικη της οντοτητα , και χρονιζει . Ετσι και η καταθλιψη .


Έτσι, τα φραμακα χρειαζονται για να ηρεμήσει το άτομο και να δουλέψει η ψυχοθεραπεια. Ίσως τοσα χρονια να αρκέστηκες στα φαρμακα, οι ψυχιατροι δεν διαθετουν γνωσεις ψυχολογιας. 
Αυτο όμως που εξαρχής χρειαζοσουν φαινεται πως ήταν η ψυχοθεραπεια, μπορει να σε βοηθουσε να βρεις τους τροπους ώστε να κερδίσεις περισσότερα πράγματα στη ζωη σου και να επουλώσεις συνάμα πολλές πληγές. Βεβαια η ψυχολογια δεν ειναι μαγεια, θα σε βελτιωσει ως κάποιο καλό βαθμό και θα σε κανει συνειδητοποιημενο πλεον άτομο, δεν θα σου διαγραψει όμως πλήρως το παρελθον.

----------


## goofy1

Για κρίσεις πανικού. Ναι βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ. Ηρέμησα και μπόρεσα να δω το πρόβλημα πιο ψύχραιμα (με βοήθεια ψυχολόγου βέβαια). Ήμουν τυχερός και μου ταίριαξαν.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο όμως που εξαρχής χρειαζοσουν φαινεται πως ήταν η ψυχοθεραπεια, μπορει να σε βοηθουσε να βρεις τους τροπους ώστε να κερδίσεις περισσότερα πράγματα στη ζωη σου και να επουλώσεις συνάμα πολλές πληγέςν.



Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω , Γιαννη , ο γεγονεν , γεγονεν ομως . Την επομενη φορα !!

----------


## nick_electro

> Aπο το 2000 , εχω αλλαξει τρεις γιατρους . Τοτε ημουν ' ερασιτεχνης ασθενης ' , και επαιρνα οτι μου ελεγε ο εκαστοτε ασχετιδης ψυχιατρος . Το μονο που καταφεραν , ειναι να με εθισουν στα ζαναξ . Οταν περνανε τα χρονια , καταλαβαινεις 1) τον τροπο λειτουργιας των γιατρων και 2) το πως και το γιατι των φαρμακων ( και της κτθλψης ) , και γινεσαι ο ιδιος γιατρος του εαυτου σου . Τοτε νομιζα ( και νομιζαν ) οτι η κτθλψη ειναι μια ασθενεια που ' εμφανιζεται ' απο το πουθενα , και κυριαρχουσε η αποψη οτι η κτθλψη περναει μονο με το ' μαγικο ' prozac ( ladose ) το οποιο στην πορεια ανετραπη ( μην ξεχναμε οτι προ 15 ετων η κτθλψη δεν ηταν διαδεδομενη οπως σημερα ) . Στην συνεχεια , μετα το ladose , ενεφανισθη το περιφημο seropram , αχρηστο και αυτο . Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλως ιστορια .



μισά τα ξέρεις.
και ως γνωστός η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια, γιατί σε κάνει να βγάζεις λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα.
πρώτον μην πιστεύεις ότι διαβάζεις στο internet.
δεύτερον το Prozac και το seropram όπως το λες εσύ γιατί η δραστική του ουσία λέγεται citalopram, βγήκαν περίπου την ίδια εποχή και είναι διαφορετική όψη του ιδιου
νομίσματος.
ανήκουνε και τα 2 στην κατηγορία SSRI (επιλεκτικοί αναστολής επαναπρόσληψης τις σεροτονίνης)
με λίγα λόγια σου ανεβάζουν την σεροτονίνη εκεί που πρέπει
(μέσα στην σύναψη ενός νευρικού δικτύου)
όσο για αυτά που λες ότι πίστευαν ότι δουλεύει και μετά όχι 
δεν ισχύ. η συγκεκριμένη κατηγορια αντικαταθλιπτικών (SSRI) είναι η τελευταία και άρχισαν να βγαίνουν στις αρχές του '90s.

πρόσεχε γιατί η ψυχοφαρμακολογία είναι
δύσκολο ''άθλημα'' και θα σε μπερδέψει
πολύ αν δεν έχεις τις κατάλληλες βάσεις.

θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις άρθρα που είναι
για ασθενείς και όχι για ιατρικό προσωπικό.

----------


## Macgyver

> πρόσεχε γιατί η ψυχοφαρμακολογία είναι
> δύσκολο ''άθλημα'' και θα σε μπερδέψει
> πολύ αν δεν έχεις τις κατάλληλες βάσεις.
> 
> θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις άρθρα που είναι
> για ασθενείς και όχι για ιατρικό προσωπικό.



Νικ , τα παντα εχω διαβασει , κοντευω να γινω ειδικος στην καταθλιψη !! ladose/prozac περιεχει φλυοξετινη , και το seropram , σιταλοπραμη ( σορυ που σε διορθωνω ) . 0ταν ειχε πρωτοβγει το prozac , 1) ειναι το μονο φαρμακο , που ειχε γινει αρχες των 90s εξωφυλλο στο times , ως miracle drug ( τριχες κατσαρες ) , και 2) το 1995 ειχα διαβασει ενα βιβλιο ,' ακουγοντας το prozac ', 500 σελ. , το οποιο επλεκε το εγκωμιο του προζακ , με διθυραμβικα σχολια ( ! ) . Γι αυτο μιλαω για ' αχρηστα ' φαρμακα , αμα προμοταρουν οι εταιρειες , μπορουν να σε κανουν να πιστεψεις οτι θελουν αυτες , οχι οτι οι γιατροι ειναι αμοιροι ευθυνων , αφου ' τα παιρνουν ' κι αυτοι . Δεν θελω να δορθωνω τους αλλους , αλλα κανενα ssri , ουτε αλλο φαρμακο δεν αυξανει την σεροτονινη , απλως εμποδιζει την επαναπροσληψη της απο τον αποστολεα στον νευρουποδοχεα . 
Αμα σου λεω , τοχω κανει το homework μου !!!!

Μπορει να μην ξερω τιποτα για τις αλλες ασθενειες , αλλα εχοντας κολλητο γενικο παθολογο , πολυ ενημερωμενο στην καταθλιψη , προτιμω να ακουω αυτον , και να σχηματιζω ιδιαν αντιληψη . 

Θενκς για την παρεμβαση , Νικ !

----------


## nick_electro

> Νικ , τα παντα εχω διαβασει , κοντευω να γινω ειδικος στην καταθλιψη !! ladose/prozac περιεχει φλυοξετινη , και το seropram , σιταλοπραμη ( σορυ που σε διορθωνω ) . 0ταν ειχε πρωτοβγει το prozac , 1) ειναι το μονο φαρμακο , που ειχε γινει αρχες των 90s εξωφυλλο στο times , ως miracle drug ( τριχες κατσαρες ) , και 2) το 1995 ειχα διαβασει ενα βιβλιο ,' ακουγοντας το prozac ', 500 σελ. , το οποιο επλεκε το εγκωμιο του προζακ , με διθυραμβικα σχολια ( ! ) . Γι αυτο μιλαω για ' αχρηστα ' φαρμακα , αμα προμοταρουν οι εταιρειες , μπορουν να σε κανουν να πιστεψεις οτι θελουν αυτες , οχι οτι οι γιατροι ειναι αμοιροι ευθυνων , αφου ' τα παιρνουν ' κι αυτοι . Δεν θελω να δορθωνω τους αλλους , αλλα κανενα ssri , ουτε αλλο φαρμακο δεν αυξανει την σεροτονινη , απλως εμποδιζει την επαναπροσληψη της απο τον αποστολεα στον νευρουποδοχεα . 
> Αμα σου λεω , τοχω κανει το homework μου !!!!
> 
> Μπορει να μην ξερω τιποτα για τις αλλες ασθενειες , αλλα εχοντας κολλητο γενικο παθολογο , πολυ ενημερωμενο στην καταθλιψη , προτιμω να ακουω αυτον , και να σχηματιζω ιδιαν αντιληψη . 
> 
> Θενκς για την παρεμβαση , Νικ !



το ξέρω ότι τα SSRI αναστέλλουν την επαναπρόσληψη
τις σεροτονίνης μέσα στην νευρική συναψη με
αποτέλεσμα να μένει για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό
διάστημα και να αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα.
απλός είπα να το εξηγήσω πιο απλά σε περίπτωση
που κάποιος που δεν ξέρει, να βγάλει νόημα.
όσο για το ανέβασμα τις σεροτονίνης είναι
πολλά φάρμακα που μπορούν να 
σου ανεβάσουν την συγκέντρωση γενικα,(αλλα οχι στην συναψη) ένα από αυτά είναι το 5-HTP.
και μην ξεχνάς ότι το κοινό ναρκωτικό-stimulant coccaine
ανήκει στην κατηγορια SNDRI (Serotonin-Norepinephrine-Dopamine Reuptake Inhibitors)
πολύ κοντά με τα δικά μας SSRI έτσι? ;)


να σε καλα φιλε macgyver (μου μου θυμίζει το όνομα έναν από μια ξένη σειρά) :)

----------


## Macgyver

> και μην ξεχνάς ότι το κοινό ναρκωτικό-stimulant coccaine
> ανήκει στην κατηγορια SNDRI (Serotonin-Norepinephrine-Dopamine Reuptake Inhibitors)
> πολύ κοντά με τα δικά μας SSRI έτσι? ;)
> 
> 
> να σε καλα φιλε macgyver (μου μου θυμίζει το όνομα έναν από μια ξένη σειρά) :)



Επικινδυνα κοντα θαλεγα !! αν και νομιζα οτι δρα μονο στην ντοπαμινη , αλλα αφου το λες , ΟΚ . Το macgyver απο την ομωνυμη σειρα το πηρα , ημουν φαν . Κι εσυ νασαι καλα , Νικ , διαβασμενος εισαι !!

----------


## ioannis2

> το ξέρω ότι τα SSRI αναστέλλουν την επαναπρόσληψη
> τις σεροτονίνης μέσα στην νευρική συναψη με
> αποτέλεσμα να μένει για μεγαλύτερο χρονικό
> διάστημα και να αισθανόμαστε καλύτερα.
> απλός είπα να το εξηγήσω πιο απλά σε περίπτωση
> που κάποιος που δεν ξέρει, να βγάλει νόημα.
> όσο για το ανέβασμα τις σεροτονίνης είναι
> πολλά φάρμακα που μπορούν να 
> σου ανεβάσουν την συγκέντρωση γενικα,(αλλα οχι στην συναψη) ένα από αυτά είναι το 5-HTP.
> ...


Ναι φαίνεται να ειναι πολύ κοντά στα ναρκωτικά! Όπως τα ναρκωτικά, τα φάρμακα, γίνονται εξάρτηση, τα επιζητας για να νιώθεις καλα (αντί να εκπαιδευσεις τη σκεψη σου για το σκοπο αυτο), για να κατεβάζουν δλδ την ένταση των συναισθημάτων, κι αυτό το τελευταιο πιστευω πως αφορά, με τα πολύ απλά μου λόγια η αναστολή επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης.

----------


## Macgyver

> δλδ την ένταση των συναισθημάτων, κι αυτό το τελευταιο πιστευω πως αφορά, με τα πολύ απλά μου λόγια η αναστολή επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονίνης.




Tο τρελο στην λειτουργια των ssri ' s , ειναι οτι αυτα φροντιζουν να παραμεινει στο συναπτικο χασμα παραπανω η σεροτονινη , αλλα κανεις δεν ξερει αν υπαρχει αρκετη σεροτονινη στον οργανισμο του καταθλιπτικου , που μπορει αυτο να ειναι το προβλημα . 
Κοντολογης , αν τα ssri' s , η τα ssrni' s , αν ηταν τοσο αποτελεσματικα , δεν θα ηταν τωρα η κτθλψη , η 2η ασθενεια παγκοσμιως . 
Μια διαβαζω οτι το προβλημα ειναι μια πρωτεινη με κωδικη ονομασια , μια οτι ειναι στον ιπποκαμπο κλπ. κλπ. δλδ η επιστημη ειναι ακομη στο σκοταδι .

----------

